# New mouse cages !!!!!



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

after lots of suggestions I completely redid my mouse cages. I still have to add more to it the stuff in it is just to give you an idea they are also getting two hideaways and an 8" wheel

This is my boys cage when he comes home. I have two of this cage and the other will be attached to it after he is tamed


























My girls cage 









































Please let me know what you think


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That's looking great!

Sarah xxx


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

You may see the mesh coming off a little ... I ran out of nuts so I have to go get some more. I hope my girls like it.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I would`nt use the top (roof section) of the Critter-trail as the tube that runs up the side of the cage for access is too vertical. I would block that section off to be honest and let them have a nest inside the cage or the BIN itself. How are you going to attach these two cages together? Side by side would be better as the tubes will be horizontal rather than vertical. One cage on top of another requires both to be larger to assure the tubes/ramps or ladders leading from one to the other have a decent `slope` and are not too vertical.

Like the meshed BIN though!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I had a set up before that had the vertical tube and what I did that helped a bunch was thread a rope down it so they had something to hang onto while they climbed.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

yes that would help. It`s fine for young, agile mice but not older mice. They would have problems coming down a steep tube like that, so it`s best to adjust things now while the mice are young and then you don`t need to worry about it later on.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

the little cage is for my male mouse and the huge bin is for my girls when I get everyone I dont need to connect them it says that between the pictures so i dont see what the tube debate is about lol . Also I will only have the vertical tube for a few weeks then I am connecting both of the cages I have for him ( two of the cages in the picture attached with a small Horizontal tube. Plus the tube to the " petting zone" is less than 6 inches long and has ridges inside to make it easy for him for now

I'll also be adding lots of climbing toys and a hammock and such


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks good elliriyanna you have put alot of effort into the meeces home im sure they will love it,that bin looks very professional.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks so much  I just wish I'd had proper tools I only had scissors and a cruddy box cutter lol. Either way we'll see when I get them home if they like it


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

You did it though that was the main thing,those heat cutting tools are good.I still have my soldering iron I used to repair broken wires on my finch cages really handy to have.What did you use to attach the mesh?


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Hopefully this time it has enough ventilation lol The fourth side isnt cut but I ran out of mesh plus I wanted to make sure it was still strong.

The mesh is attached with bolts for now I need to get nuts before I get my girls. I wish I had something heated ... but I am done designing cages at least until my hands heal. I plan to upgrade my boy to a bin when I get the money and if they CT's seem to small ... but two for one little boy should be ok.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I think you've done a grand job - well done!


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks  I'll post pictures when I get them ... I still dont know when that will be  I just wanted everything together for when I can get them


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Youll need washers too elli


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Actually the way its set up i dont need washers ... You only need them if the hole is too big for just the nut


----------



## eschimpf (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice setup. Thumbs up.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

After talking to my mom it looks like i'll have to be out of her house before i get my mice ... Thats ok though I'm planning on saving up ASAP


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

At least you'll have your cage ready for when you are able to get some mice.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Added a few things to the cage ... just need a few more climbing toys


----------

